

Which signup strategy is good: $5 or $10 per year? - EdgarF

Hi HN Community,<p>We are building a paid membership blog that will be very useful to all startup founders.We are trying to figure out how much should we charge the users, one thing is for sure is that we will
be going for yearly or one-time signup fee. We are confused between $5 or $10, does $5 sounds cheap or will it make more users to sign-up. 
Like if take a look at the iPhone Apps most of them are just $0.99 which can be one the reason that lot of users buy them on the contrary there is a Todo app 'Things' which costs $9.99 which is also downloaded a lot.
We just want to know whether its good to go with low fee or it does not matter if we really have something very good to offer.
======
huuleon
Ask your members how much they are willing to pay for your service. Send them
a form for feedback about pricing. If you build something valuable, people are
willing to pay for it.

~~~
EdgarF
Good idea, but its a new blog without any existing members

------
ahi
I have read (sorry, don't remember where) that there are often more signups at
$12 than $10 since it's converted to a monthly cost of $1/month.

~~~
EdgarF
Interesting

------
new-techie
You will make Sing-up fee $1.99 but after Some time when you got Much User you
can Migrate to $5 and then $10.

~~~
EdgarF
Good idea

